# BCN Spain-Boston Usa



## pastis (Aug 19, 2008)

Hola Everyone,
Happy New Year's to you.... My wife and I are returning to Boston Mass. in the next few months from Barcelona. Could anyone provide me with any specifics in regard to shipping companies you have used? 

We will not be bringing furniture, Only cloths and books. All told approx. 2meters x 2 meters total volume. I guess we would be looking at container space of some kind. Thanks in advance! We look very forward to hearing from you. 

joseph


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For a small volume like you are talking about, I'd look into something like UPS or possibly even the postal service. For the clothing, you could consider air freighting it to assure it gets there roughly the same time you do. But for the books, unless you're willing to pay through the nose, you're looking at 4 to 6 weeks transit time no matter how they go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

How much does it weigh? My sisters in-laws are South African and they love to shop when they come to the UK! They often just pay for extra 'bags' on the flight - they find it the most cost effective. Last time they paid about £40 for a 20kg case, with the added security of it travelling with them.


----------



## pastis (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thank you for your time*

Bev, thank you for taking the time to answer my post. jo


----------



## pastis (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my post. Cheers. jo


----------

